# Augusta Privy Digging



## Aiken (Jun 26, 2016)

Finally got my Ground Penetrating Radar out and found a nice privy in Augusta. These two were the best finds, John Ryan Porter Ale in a nice cobalt blue and a John Ryan Ginger Ale half round bottom in chartreuse.......


----------



## Aiken (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Aiken (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## hemihampton (Jun 26, 2016)

Wow, those are nice. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## Aiken (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks Leon, a lot of people said Augusta was all dug out but I am finding privies. That is a nice one in your bottle master picture.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 26, 2016)

Aiken said:


> View attachment 172855



WOW !! Arent those the rare John Ryans if they are cobalt blue, I know there was a person on here that wanted one in Cobalt for several years


----------



## Aiken (Jun 27, 2016)

The chartreuse John Ryan 1852 Ginger Ale is rarer than the Porter Ale. They are both nice, lots more in Augusta to dig........


----------



## Aiken (Jun 27, 2016)

My digging buddy John Roy just pulled it out from the hole....


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 27, 2016)

nice.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jun 28, 2016)

I found it interesting that you use GPR to find privies.  Are they relatively easy to spot on the scans?


----------



## Aiken (Jun 28, 2016)

It takes a little time but my newest model they stand out really well. Here is the recent 1850's pit, but with my old unit.
The new unit has three times better resolution.


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice finds! They said about Tombstone as well, I found many dumps untouched.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 29, 2016)

Both Ryans are really top shelf bottles. Congrats! Post more of your digs as time permits. Augusta has a load of history still underground.


----------



## Aiken (Jul 2, 2016)

There never all dug out. Augusta has a lot more in the ground that people let on to. Will post some pictures of stuff from the 1890-1900 pit later today. Working on a new transmitter for the radar now.


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 21, 2016)

What's the deepest privy you have dug?


----------



## Tony AZ (Jul 22, 2016)

What type-model- brand- etc are your GPR units--looks to be a real time saver and fun-especially in the probing and digging dept... 

Thanks in advance Tony AZ..............


----------

